# Rev 20--Satan bound, then released (A&Postmils)



## Covenant Joel (Aug 10, 2004)

For amil and postmillers,

I agree wholeheartedly with the arguement that we are in the millennium now, and that therefore Satan is bound now, through Christ's death and the expanding of the gospel.

If it is Christ's death that bound Satan, how is that he is released again shortly before the thousand years are up? He can't counteract what Christ accomplished on the cross, so what is this "releasing"?


Joel


----------



## dado6 (Aug 11, 2004)

I find Warfield's/Selbrede's/Boettner's interpretation the most consistent:

The 1000 year binding refers to Satan's power viz. the dead...that is it speaks of the intermediate state of departed souls until the resurrection. He has no power to deceive the nations and of course no power over those who are with Christ. Verse 5 comments on the state of the wicked dead as being ineffectual ("the rest of the dead lived not until the thousand years should be finished"). Satan's power is limited to the wicked living before the resurrection, so his army is always decreasing in size and power. This is the 'little season' and 'little while'. The 1000 years and the 'little while' are images of contrast of size and scope, not chronological sequence.

Boettner's book The millennium goes into this in detail.

Thanks,
Rob


----------



## andreas (Aug 12, 2004)

***If it is Christ's death that bound Satan, how is that he is released again shortly before the thousand years are up? He can't counteract what Christ accomplished on the cross, so what is this "releasing"?***

The old serpent is bound at the cross.
Why?
So all the elect are sealed by God and the church is build.
When is he released?
At the end of the thousand years,not literal ,but symbolic of the fullness of time required for the church to be build.
Why is he released?
To punish the apostate church.
"And with all deceivableness of unrighteousness in them that perish; because they received not the love of the truth, that they might be saved".2 Thes.2:10
andreas.


----------



## Ianterrell (Aug 12, 2004)

Rob,

Am I dumb? I really do not understand what your post is saying. uzzled:


----------

